# trojaner und viren funde



## Pardalis1810 (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle !!!
Kennt jemand diese trojaner und kann mir bitte einer sagen was die verursachen,wir haben massive prob. mit telf.anbietern und mehrwertdienste .
Seid die nr.bei uns gesperrt sind geht es weiter mit paybate und angeblichen videos . 
Das hat unser neues program gefunden . 
Trojaner generic4.xmz 2 funde 
Trojaner generic4.xso  1 fund 
Trojaner generic2.axw 1 fund 
trojaner generic2.osa 4funde 
kann von euch fachleuten einer was damit anfangen und uns bitte tips geben. lg pardalis1810


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: trojaner und viren funde*

Vermutlich sind das Trojaner, die Dich irgendwie in ein Botnetz einbinden.

Tipp: Rechner komplett neu aufsetzen, von einer DVD booten und komplett neu installieren.


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: trojaner und viren funde*



Heiko schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind das Trojaner, die Dich irgendwie in ein Botnetz einbinden.


z.B: 
AVG Antivirus and Security Software - doc/16166


> AVI 271.1.1/ 2815 - new threats
> List of new threats in AVI 271.1.1/ 2815 update.
> trojan Dropper.Generic2.AXW


AVG Antivirus and Security Software - doc/14173


> trojan Dropper.Generic2.OSA


----------

